# New weightwatchers Pro points plan



## Carina1962 (Jan 14, 2011)

Is anyone doing this and what do they think of it?  I am on the plan at the moment and am finding it really easy, i've already lost 2lbs this week


----------



## cazscot (Jan 15, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Is anyone doing this and what do they think of it?  I am on the plan at the moment and am finding it really easy, i've already lost 2lbs this week



Well done Carina, thats fantastic.  I have been doing the proplan since it came out (about 10 weeks ago) but was faffing about .  This is my 2nd full week doing the plan properly and I am loving it, I had stayed the same over xmas and new year and lost 2lbs this week (even though I am bloated).  I am really enjoying it as well.  Good luck xxx


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 16, 2011)

cazcot, what do you think about the new pro points plan?


----------



## cazscot (Jan 16, 2011)

carina62 said:


> cazcot, what do you think about the new pro points plan?



I am really enjoying it at the moment Carina, I had become very complacent on the old plan and changing over to the propoints is making me think abount what I am eating (again)!  Before I would grab a packet of crisps at say 1.5 points as opposed to a banana at the same pointage but now because of the fruit being 0 propoints I will grab a piece of fruit if I am peckish (I realise that this will have a knock on effect with bs control and try to limit my fruit to 3 pieces a day).  I actually found it hard to eat all my 49 weekly points last week as I am quite full staying within my daily 29 propoints.  

I have struggled today but thats only because I have my totm and want to eat everything in sight  but will be back on track tomorrow.  Most of the members of my ww class like the new plan, I think it just takes a bit of getting used to.  Good luck xx


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2011)

I started on the online version of the ww propoints plan yesterday.  I've had great fun planning in all of my meals for the week onto the Ipad version but I was completely and utterly shocked that three glasses of wine was 10 points  So I've now bought loads of 7up light to turn the wine into spritzers so that I drink fewer glasses and reduce the points.   When planning my meals for the week I'm finding that I need all of the daily points plus most of the weekly points........but I'm afraid to use my exercise points (which should be about 22) in case I don't lose enough weight.......but maybe by Tuesday or Wednesday I will be using them if I need a chocolate or snack treat??!  What I've found great is that I can adapt the meals that I normally eat but alter the portion sizes in relation to the propoints allowance.  Apologies if I've just written too much but I'm finding the idea of the propoints rather exciting.......got to go now to walk doggy and get some more exercise propoints


----------

